
Solving All the Wrong Problems - samsolomon
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/07/10/opinion/sunday/solving-all-the-wrong-problems.html?_r=1&amp
======
brudgers
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12064083](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12064083)

